# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  VU METER προβλημα

## kokoblue

Καλησπερα παιδια...οπως ανεφερα και στο φορουμ εχθες επαιζα σε ενα γαμο μουσικη ειχα τα μηχανηματα μου συνδεδεμενα 
ολα κανονικα σε πριζα αλλα αυτην η πριζα ελενχονταν με διακοπτη μεσα απ το σπιτι....
Καποιος λοιπον πηγε και ανοιγοκλεισε εν αγνοια του αυτον τον διακοπτη με αποτελεσμα να μου σβησουν στιγμιαια λιγο τα ημχανηματα και ναξαναπαρουν αλλα εκει βγηκε η βλαβη.....

Βλαβη στην κονσολα λοιπον την BEHRINGER PMH 3000 δν αναβουν τα Led στην εξοδο οταν δινω σημα ειτε απο πηγη
ειτε απο μικροφωνο....μοο αυτα τα led ομως ολα τα υπολοιπα αναβουν κανονικα και εχω και ηχο....

Να αναφερω πως οταν ανοιγω την κονσολα δινουν μια ολα τα Led Κανονικα αναβουν και σβηνουν στο Start δλδ
μετα αμα μιλαω απο μικροφωνο τπτ.....

Τι γινετε τωρα;; εχω το σχηματικο αν χρειαζετε....αλλα απ οτι ανοιξα και ειδα ειναι smd Ολα... τωρα;;

Απ οτι μπορεσα να καταλαβω ολος ο ελεγχος γινετε απο αυτα τα 6 ολοκληρωμεναπου ειναι μπροστα μπροστα
....για δειτε και σεις....

----------


## xsterg

εμεις τι να σου πουμε? με την αντιπροσωπεια μιλησες?

----------


## ezizu

Στην φωτογραφία, το ολοκληρωμένο που έχω κυκλώσει φαίνεται σαν να έχει σκάσει. Μπορείς να το τσεκάρεις σίγουρα;
Αν είναι όντως έτσι, υπάρχει η πιθανότητα η βλάβη να μην βρίσκεται μόνο σε αυτό το ολοκληρωμένο ,αλλά να έχουν πάθει ζημιά και άλλα εξαρτήματα που έχουν σχέση με αυτό.

Νομίζω όμως, επειδή μιλάμε για κάποιο επαγγελματικό μηχάνημα ( και επειδή δεν έχεις μεγάλη εμπειρία, υπάρχει και ο κίνδυνος να δημιουργηθεί παραπέρα βλάβη) ), θα ήταν καλύτερα να ζητήσεις βοήθεια από κάποιον γνώστη ( φίλο σου, ή  τεχνικό κ.ο.κ.).
Φιλικά.

----------


## kokoblue

Τελικα δν ξερω τι εγινε και την ανοιξα την φυσηξα καλα με το φυσητηρι και μετα λειτουργουσε κανονικα...Δεν ειναι σκασμενο Σηφη απλα εχει σαν μια χαρακια πανω....ουτως η αλλως δν μπορω εγω να το κανω αυτο...δν εχω θερμο αερα....αλλα και περα τουτου πρωτη μου δουλεια ηταν να παω εξω να ρωτησω γτ το σεβομαι και το αγαπαω το μηχανημα....

----------

